
A war story: Developer re-implements Google Maglev in Rust for networking - ngaut
https://github.com/rbtcollins/rusty_rail
======
ngaut
Rusty rail is a line rate distributed load balancer It is inspired by the
Google Maglev
paper([http://research.google.com/pubs/pub44824.html](http://research.google.com/pubs/pub44824.html)).
Here is the video talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GRM1Ij_3t0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GRM1Ij_3t0)

